# Roatan Diving



## Canuk (Feb 10, 2012)

Do we have any other underwater photographers here? 
I returned from Roatan and my first time out w/ my new G12 set up.
Posting a couple photos from my dives, looking forward to your C&C, and suggestions on what I can do to improve. 

1. Lion Fish



IMG_0626 by Canuk313, on Flickr

2. Turtle 



IMG_0453 by Canuk313, on Flickr

3. Fish



IMG_0416 by Canuk313, on Flickr

Thanks in advance.
Also please let me know if I posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Eventually when I get back into diving I would like to take some B&W underwater landscapes ... so I cannot help you much.

FYI: There are some nice shipwrecks here in the Great Lakes.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes and no, I keep my underwater excursions to pools


----------



## Canuk (Feb 10, 2012)

I know and I have to get out there sometime. I have family in Kenora and love it out there in the summer time.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Canuk said:


> I know and I have to get out there sometime. I have family in Kenora and love it out there in the summer time.



If you are ever in Michigan ... you should dive the Bermuda: Munising 2012
She is a lovely ship. My wife and I did some underwater archaeology on her ... she is in pristine condition (can still see the grains in the wood) and very shallow.

http://www.saveontarioshipwrecks.on.ca/chapters/toronto/archaeology.htm


----------



## Canuk (Feb 10, 2012)

So many places to dive and so little time ..... think I need to win the lottery!!!


----------



## e_rash (Feb 11, 2012)

Good capture of the Basset, they're hard to get a good shot of as they are in constant random motion. Also surprise at you seeing a turtle at Roatan.  Been there twice and had not seen any turtles. Nice composition though with the surface.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to occasionally borrow or rent a Nikonos V back in the mid 80's.. but never got really serious about underwater photography. Afraid what little I remember wouldn't be much help! I was always to busy trying to pretend I was just another fish!

Nice shot of the basslet... they are lovely! I do have some nice cleaner shrimp shots... but no longer have the negatives, or I would scan them.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2012)

Canuk said:


> Posting a couple photos from my dives, looking forward to your C&C, and suggestions on what I can do to improve.



If sabbath999 was around I am sure he could give you some tips.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 11, 2012)

e_rash said:


> Good capture of the Basset, they're hard to get a good shot of as they are in constant random motion. Also surprise at you seeing a turtle at Roatan.  Been there twice and had not seen any turtles. Nice composition though with the surface.



There are tons of turtles in Roatan now. The Marine Park has stepped up and put a heavy clamp down on the turtle hunting and illegal fishing. My first trip down there was last year, and there were turtles but not that many. This year there were turtles on practically every dive. That one there couldn't care less what I was doing, I swam quite a long way to get him and got quite close. 
The Bassets down there could care less about me taking their picture, they seemed to almost enjoy it, lol. Now the rest of the fishes, they didn't want anything to do with me. :lmao:




IMG_0452 by Canuk313, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey, another diver! 

I don't yet have a housing for my T3i, so right now I'm stuck shooting the SeaLife DC1200, but one day I'll get the funds to take the Canon out with me on dives


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 14, 2012)

Wonderful series, the closest I get to this is shooting through glass.


----------



## SHaller (Feb 16, 2012)

What are you using for strobes? Im planing on geting a g12 setup for the summer.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 16, 2012)

SHaller said:


> What are you using for strobes? Im planing on geting a g12 setup for the summer.



Canuk I hope you don't mind me posting a shot in answer to SHaller. I will remove it if you want.

SHaller this is the setup that I use. It is a MT-24 twin flash mounted on a bracket with 19" arms.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 16, 2012)

Right now I am using the Ikelite housing for the G12 and an Ikelite DS161 movie strobe. I spent a few extra $$ and bought the dual handle tray as well, money well spent IMHO. I have also mounted my GoPro underneath the G12 housing to record video as well. 
The Ikelite products are well built, and the advantage of a clear poly housing is that any leaks will be noticed right away. This allows you to hand the camera back to the captain, and fix the problem before flooding your housing. I wish I could show you pictures of my set up, but I left it in Roatan  as I am returning there at the end of March.
Links:
http://www.ikelite.com/web_two/can_g12.html
[URL="http://www.ikelite.com/web_pages/ss_dig161.html"]http://www.ikelite.com/web_pages/ss_dig161.html
[/URL]Underwater Digital Housing Accessories[URL="http://www.ikelite.com/web_pages/ss_dig161.html"][URL="http://www.ikelite.com/web_pages/udigacces.html"]
Th[/URL]e[/URL]re are definitely cheaper and more expensive options for the G12 housing wise. I choose Ikelite on the recommendation of my diveshop owner/avid underwater photographer. I will say that I have not been disappointed one bit!


----------

